# Where is ceg4048?



## foxfish (18 Dec 2011)

I don't think Clive has made a post for about a month, I for one am missing his input


----------



## ghostsword (18 Dec 2011)

I think the EI causes algae, water changes are overrated, not really needed. Also flow on a planted tank not needed, and all spray bars should be pointed at the sides.

Any tank with less than 12 hours light will struggle to keep plants, unless you use a dyi co2 unit. 

And no, the matrix is not a cool movie. 


___________________________

I don't know what is the secret of success, but the secret of failure is trying to please the world!


----------



## billy boy (18 Dec 2011)

foxfish said:
			
		

> I don't think Clive has made a post for about a month, I for one am missing his input



Maybe his life doesn't revolve around this forum?


----------



## spyder (18 Dec 2011)

Maybe it got a bit frustrating after several of his last post's were picked apart by his recent new followers. I know if it were me I would of done the same.

Such a shame. I miss his input too.


----------



## BigTom (18 Dec 2011)

Yeah I'd also noticed he'd not been around. No idea if its related, but I do find it a shame when he and others (I'm thinking Darrel in particular) spend the time giving amazingly informative and in depth answers only for people to ignore them or even attack them as they aren't the single sentence easy response they were hoping for.


----------



## Alastair (18 Dec 2011)

BigTom said:
			
		

> Yeah I'd also noticed he'd not been around. No idea if its related, but I do find it a shame when he and others (I'm thinking Darrel in particular) spend the time giving amazingly informative and in depth answers only for people to ignore them or even attack them as they aren't the single sentence easy response they were hoping for.



My words exactly. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## si-man (18 Dec 2011)

From what I have seen of his posts, he seems to be one of the main people that offers the best help. Shame really if hes gone


----------



## ghostsword (18 Dec 2011)

It is a shame when good people get trouble when trying to help and share information. 

I'm sure that he will be back, maybe just busy with xmas life.


___________________________

I don't know what is the secret of success, but the secret of failure is trying to please the world!


----------



## nayr88 (18 Dec 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> I think the EI causes algae, water changes are overrated, not really needed. Also flow on a planted tank not needed, and all spray bars should be pointed at the sides.
> 
> Any tank with less than 12 hours light will struggle to keep plants, unless you use a dyi co2 unit.
> 
> ...


----------



## George Farmer (18 Dec 2011)

Good question. I will try to find out and enquire if there's any issues.


----------



## clonitza (19 Dec 2011)

Think he's sunbathing in Miami.


----------



## George Farmer (19 Dec 2011)

Clive contacted me last night. He's having issues with Internet connection and will hopefully resume activity soon.


----------



## ghostsword (19 Dec 2011)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Clive contacted me last night. He's having issues with Internet connection and will hopefully resume activity soon.



Cool, it is good to know that all is well with him.

Although many of us do not have the pleasure of knowing him personally I believe that he is without a doubt a major force on this small community of ours.

I actually rate him as one of the best resources of wisdom in all things related to aquatic plants.




___________________________

I don't know what is the secret of success, but the secret of failure is trying to please the world!


----------



## foxfish (19 Dec 2011)

Great new then   
Clive has his own way of getting things across but for some, he gives hope when all seems lost & for others, confidence to adapt their set up when issues arise - a fantastic resource for this forum....long live the Ceg.....


----------



## roadmaster (19 Dec 2011)

foxfish said:
			
		

> Great new then
> Clive has his own way of getting things across but for some, he gives hope when all seems lost & for others, confidence to adapt their set up when issues arise - a fantastic resource for this forum....long live the Ceg.....



+one,He gave/gives me pause to think,reconsider much of what I thought I knew.


----------



## JohnC (22 Dec 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## George Farmer (22 Dec 2011)

Clive should be active again soon. I missed him too.


----------



## Antipofish (22 Dec 2011)

Alastair said:
			
		

> BigTom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I cant imagine why anyone would ask a question and then ignore when someone takes the time to write a lengthy reply.  Let alone have the reply picked apart.  I for one have benefitted immeasurably from the knowledge of people on here and it has helped me through my recent "stinking cat litter" crisis, LOL.  I have not been around long enough to know this guy but it sounds that if he is not posting because of other people its a loss for guys like me who have a lot to learn.


----------



## ceg4048 (27 Dec 2011)

Hi guys,
           Apologies for the no-show. I've been living in hotels for 4 months then found a place to live but had issues getting moved in and internet connected. Things were also really insane at work (just trying to figure out how to pronounce all those strange names   ) Anyway, it was one thing after another but I'm back on track. I've pretty much got the furniture arranged more or less and most all the cartons and paper are out of the way. Now I've got to test the big tank to see if it survived the journey. Thanks for the kind words, but no, I have not been kidnapped by aliens from the Degobah System or by Vikings!   

Cheers,


----------



## GHNelson (27 Dec 2011)

Hi Clive
Great to see you back on board the mother ship  ...merry Christmas and a happy a New Year from the ukaps gang.
hoggie


----------



## ceg4048 (27 Dec 2011)

Thanks mate. Pages and pages of catching up to do...

Cheers,


----------



## greenjar (27 Dec 2011)

Welcome back Ceg     I know I have missed reading and learning from your clear and concise posts.  Good to hear everythings ok your end


----------



## Arana (27 Dec 2011)

We were getting worried Clive  Great to see you back mate


----------



## Radik (27 Dec 2011)

There he is Santa Ceg


----------



## ceg4048 (28 Dec 2011)

Actually...the Raindeer meat (served with red wine sauce) was spectacular.... :silent: 

Cheers,


----------



## niru (28 Dec 2011)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Thanks mate. Pages and pages of catching up to do...
> 
> Cheers,



If you need any secretary to do the mundane stuff, I can send my application. Even that way I learn much more than compared to keeping a healthy tank..   

cheers
niru


----------



## flygja (28 Dec 2011)

Sweden! Nice!


----------



## Rabb.D (28 Dec 2011)

wow... nobody misses me for anything, not my humor or good-looks


----------



## Radik (28 Dec 2011)

Rabb.D said:
			
		

> wow... nobody misses me for anything, not my humor or good-looks



who are you?


----------



## Rabb.D (28 Dec 2011)

Radik said:
			
		

> Rabb.D said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my point exactly... lol sorry if i seemed presumptuous was my good mood


----------

